# Dvided Cages



## Tweak (May 1, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience using one of those divided acrylic cages from tarantulacages or tarantulahomes? I would really like to start using these since they look so sleek and cut down on cost. My only worry is that having two T's in such close proximity might stress them both out. What do you guys think?

Here are pictures for both cages im talking about:
tarantulacages:


tarantulahomes:


----------



## Tweak (May 1, 2012)

Also, I have read the other threads on the subject and I do plan on "blacking out" the shared wall this thread is to get answers on these specific cages


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 1, 2012)

Im not calling you or anybody out, but whats the purpose of blacking out the dividing wall? T's dont see very well, and it seems like a pointless endeavor.


----------



## grayzone (May 1, 2012)

i have a great split tank i PROPERLY constructed myself... water tight and everything... Trust me.. my ts see eachother (or atleast eachothers SHADOWS or feel the vibrations or somethin).. never been a problem though..  i kinda like those cages above.. almost got a couple once, but am more of an arboreal guy


----------



## Tweak (May 1, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Im not calling you or anybody out, but whats the purpose of blacking out the dividing wall? T's dont see very well, and it seems like a pointless endeavor.


I think it's more for me than the T's idk it'll just make me feel better about it


----------



## J Morningstar (May 1, 2012)

I have my P. Ornata and OBT side by side in a double enclosure and I admit I hadn't thought of them seeing each other. Since Pokie is going to out grow her enclosure soon I will think of some way of obscuring the veiw...Clay or mud wall perhaps?


----------



## Tweak (May 1, 2012)

That would be the most naturalistic way to go about it. I'm just gonna use black food-grade silicone like the kind SgtSparkles uses in his vid's


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 2, 2012)

I had a 20 long that I divided for a pair of S. mesaensis and had no problems.  I just siliconed a plexiglass divider in the center and called it done.  Had no problems whatsoever.  I miss those little guys.  They had a lot of personality for such small critters.


----------



## Nikki1984 (May 14, 2012)

I actually have both of those exact types on order right now from Tarantula Cages and Tarantula Homes they should arrive in the next week so I will let you know how it goes. I like the fact that they lock... it keeps pesky humans out.


----------

